# Samba Issues after Update today [SOLVED]

## LinuxRocks

Hey all,

After an emerge sync and emerge -uDpv world today, I am having problems copying files to my network shars using samba. Doesnt matter if its natulis or konqueror, they all lag for like 30 secs, then finish. If I drop to a command line and do it, it works great.

Here is output of dmesg when I am doing it:

```

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smb_trans2: invalid data, disp=0, cnt=0, tot=0, ofs=0

smb_add_request: request [f19dfc40, mid=530] timed out!

SMB connection re-established (-5)

SMB connection re-established (-5)

smb_trans2: invalid data, disp=0, cnt=0, tot=0, ofs=0

smb_add_request: request [f1642d80, mid=686] timed out!

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option noexec

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smb_proc_readdir_long: error=-13, breaking

smb_trans2: invalid data, disp=0, cnt=0, tot=0, ofs=0

```

These are what I updated today:

```

 bison 

procps 

libungif 

cups 

ed

```

Anyone know why this might be?

I'm going to try to re emerge Samba now to see if that helps..

Thanks!!!Last edited by LinuxRocks on Thu Jan 13, 2005 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxRocks

Ok, I think I found out the issue. I upgraded to the 2.6.10-ck2 kernel and that seemed to do it. I went back to 2.6.10-ck1 and all was well.

I'll post to the CK mail list on this.

Joe

----------

## LinuxRocks

This is solved using CIFS

----------

